

[Digital nomads] The crowdsourced YC application - zywy
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/16F2dgr77o7uHHwAfgSCXlGSl1zOv3s1v8QmmtHKCpuU/viewform

======
zywy
We are applying to YC Fellowship '15 and we'd love to hear you opinions on a
part of our application. We hope we'll learn much that way and it'll be fun
for you, too.

Basically we are building a website where digital nomads can share and
discover itineraries and then group together to share accommodation costs. We
are working on a 120-word killer summary and have come up with these options
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/16F2dgr77o7uHHwAfgSCXlGSl1zO...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/16F2dgr77o7uHHwAfgSCXlGSl1zOv3s1v8QmmtHKCpuU/viewform).
We'd much appreciate both your harsh and nice feedback. Thank you!

------
zaguios
Hey everyone, I developed a place on my website Nanobash.com where anyone
applying for YC Fellowship can voluntarily post their applications and have it
commented on by others. Please feel free to check it out!
[http://www.nanobash.com/applications](http://www.nanobash.com/applications) I
will personally review the first 20 or so applications that are posted.

------
zywy
@zaguios See you in YC '15 ;)

